# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Quinua y Kiwicha Orgánica de Exportación

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios y visitantes AgroFórum.pe: 
Contamos con quinua y kiwicha orgánica, con calidad de exportación, para los mercados internacionales. 
Representamos a la empresa peruana líder en exportación de quinua y kiwicha, que cuenta con 13 años de experiencia en el rubro de productos orgánicos, con oficinas también en el Paraguay; desde donde actualmente están abasteciendo de otros productos orgánicos que no crecen en el Perú a su portafolio de clientes en el mundo. 
Única Empresa con las certificaciones *GMP, HACCP y ISO 9001*, por lo que la calidad del producto y del servicio está garantizada. 
Adjunto a este mensaje, dejo las fichas técnicas (en español e inglés) para los posibles interesados. Pueden solicitar más información y cotizaciones a través de este tema, o escribiendo directamente la correo: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe.  
Saludos 
PD: De estar interesados, se podría programar una visita a los campos y a la fábrica donde se procesan y empacan los productos, para que constaten la seriedad, higiene y calidad de esta empresa. 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Promperú identifica oportunidades para la quinua y kiwicha en España Vendo Kiwicha Organica vendo kiwicha organica quinua orgánica y leguminosas vendo kiwicha organica

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
La empresa exportadora de quinua y kiwicha que represento está buscando abrir el mercado español para estos productos. Si existe alguien por allá interesado en iniciar conversaciones, por favor responder a este mensaje o comunicarse conmigo al correo: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Saludos

----------

